# EVANNEX Front License Plate Bracket for Tesla Model X/M3/MY



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For more information visit:
*https://evannex.com/products/evannex-front-license-plate-bracket-for-tesla-model-x 
https://evannex.com/products/evannex-front-license-plate-bracket-for-tesla-model-3
https://evannex.com/products/evannex-front-license-plate-bracket-for-tesla-model-y-no-bolt-on*

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off orders of $50 or more.*

The EVANNEX Front License Plate Bracket for Tesla Model X/3/Y is compatible with Tesla's Autopilot functionality and will not interfere with any of the front mounted proximity and forward-looking sensors.

• Designed for use with North American license plates.
• Precision-engineered, unique solution which uses ultra-high strength automotive adhesive.
• Weather-resistant, easy to install, and requires no drilling or bolts.
• Mounts securely in the air dam grill of your Tesla Model X.
• Does not interfere with any of the front mounted proximity and forward-looking sensors.

*GALLERY







*




























For more information visit:
*https://evannex.com/products/evannex-front-license-plate-bracket-for-tesla-model-x 
https://evannex.com/products/evannex-front-license-plate-bracket-for-tesla-model-3
https://evannex.com/products/evannex-front-license-plate-bracket-for-tesla-model-y-no-bolt-on*

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off orders of $50 or more.*


----------

